# At the emergency vet with bailey



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

And she just threw up again. Still waiting to see vet


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Poor baby!


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

And another round of throw up. Still waiting to be seen. At this rate the receptionist will have to clean the entire floor before we get in a room.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I hope that Bailey is feeling a lot better soon, and that you are being seen right now!
GOOD luck!!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Hope Bailey is doing better and you got in to see the vet.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I hope she gets seen and feels better.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Update:

We are back home. Bailey got a cerenia injection,a Pepcid injection and sub-q fluids. They brought her out and were explaining discharge instructions when she threw up again. They said it might take the meds 30 minutes or so to work because they didn't give them in the vein. I really hope this works. She's been throwing up every 10-15 minutes for hours now. We are both exhausted.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

feel better Bailey ...


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Bailey has spent 3 blissful hours sleeping. She peed and pooped after we got back home but, thankfully no more vomiting! I hope this is the end of it and it doesn't start back up when the meds wear off. Just 3 more hours and I can call her regular vet and find out what they think happened and how to proceed.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry Bailey has been sick, what an early morning for you both. 

Good to hear she is dong better and getting some rest. 
Hope your Vet has some answers for you today. 

I'll be thinking about you and your sweet girl.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Thinking of you and Bailey, hope she feels better soon x


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Aw, poor Bailey! I hope she feels so much better soon!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh no!
You're on my mind today!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Poor Baby
Let us know how she is and what your vet thinks.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

What a rough time. Poor girl. Hopefully it was just a stomach virus and it is starting to settle down. Good that you got her in for fluids. How is she doing today?

EDIT TO ADD: I just saw your other thread and the concern about the allergy drug. Let us know what your vet thinks.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Sweet Girl said:


> What a rough time. Poor girl. Hopefully it was just a stomach virus and it is starting to settle down. Good that you got her in for fluids. How is she doing today?
> 
> EDIT TO ADD: I just saw your other thread and the concern about the allergy drug. Let us know what your vet thinks.


She's a little unsteady on her feet. Not sure if she's just weak from all the vomiting. I'm just stressing out a bunch


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww, poor girl!


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Hope today is a better day for Bailey .
Get some much needed rest yourself.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

The Cerenia should last for about 24 hours. Fingers crossed for Bailey (and you)


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

I hope Bailey starts feeling better soon.

Summit was vomiting the other night (at 2:30 a.m., seems to be a popular time) and he started feeling better only gradually the next day. By the following day, he was back to normal with super-high energy.

Hopefully Bailey's episode will have the same ending!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Allan's Girl said:


> She's a little unsteady on her feet. Not sure if she's just weak from all the vomiting. I'm just stressing out a bunch


Poor thing must be weak and exhausted from being sick so often. And I assume she hasn't eaten anything, so she is definitely low on energy. I really hope she is feeling better soon. When did the vet say you could offer food? Are you going to start with just rice and chicken?


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

And so it begins. Bailey just got her first 1/4 cup of water. If she keeps that down for an hour she can have another. If she keeps that down she can have a teaspoon of food the vet gave us. If she can keep that down for an hour, she can have another and so on. Nobody is saying that it's the meds. In fact they aren't saying anything about the why of it. Kind of irritating. She's a sad girl right now.

edited to add photo:


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

She's a beautiful girl. I hope she keeps things down and feels better very soon.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Hope she feels better soon and can keep everything down.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Poor girl. She sure looks miserable.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

So far so good with keeping things down. Since 10:00 A.M. she's gotten 3 doses of water and 2 teaspoons of food. Although, I am having to mix the food with the water to get her to drink. She's all about eating the food but no so big on drinking her water. Just called the vet and told them I want them to see her before they close tonight because her gums are feeling a little dry and tacky. I want them to give her more sub-q fluids if she needs them so we might not have to do the emergency vet again tonight. Crossing fingers here!


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Man this day just gets better and better (sarcasm) I can here and see the thunder storm coming  Bailey is one of those dogs that is uncomfortable with storms. I really hope this doesn't set her back. I just want this day to be over!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Rain, rain (and thunder) go away - Bailey (and her Mom) needs a better day! :crossfing


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

awww Poor Bailey! (and you) I hope she's over the worst of it now. It's so very hard when they're sick. ♥


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Sending good thoughts.

She is so pretty.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Allan's Girl*

Praying for Bailey!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Did you get her to the vet again? What did they say about her gums?


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

How is she doing?


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Checking on Bailey....


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sending a cyber hug that Bailey is doing better...


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Are you and Bailey okay?

Holding you and your baby gently in my thoughts and prayers...


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

I really want to post a full update, but I literally haven't slept since 6 o'clock YESTERDAY morning. Bailey is taking baby steps forward. She is keeping down small amounts of water and smaller amounts of food. So far, so good. The vet gave her more sub-q fluids this evening because her gums were dry and tacky and some ceneria pills just in case ( thanks Susan Marie for getting me to ask for them). I have my phone set to go off every hour so I can give her her small doses of food and water. Better update tomorrow. Thanks for caring about us!


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

So happy to hear that Bailey is improving.
Please get some sleep.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

You both must be so exhausted. I am glad Bailey is improving. I hope you both are able to get some much needed sleep. Thoughts are with you for continued improvement!!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Hope that you are both having a healing rest and that you both bounce back today!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

When she's feeling all better I hope you both can curl up in bed together and sleep the day away!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Do they know why she began throwing up like that? I wasn't sure if I missed another thread on her....


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

tine434 said:


> Do they know why she began throwing up like that? I wasn't sure if I missed another thread on her....


I still have no concrete answers about why? The vet said that usually with temaril p, if they tummy gets upset, it is just after the first or second dose. Bailey had been on it for 3 full days before she got sick. They said it could be that the steroid took that many days for the acid build up and inflamation of her digestive tract to show up and make her sick. Anyway, they have totally taken her off the Temaril p and as far as I know she won't be on it again.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Allan's Girl*

Allan's Girl

Have they done xrays of Bailey's chest and abdomen-to rule out anything really serious?


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

She's lucky to have you. I hope she is even better today and well on the road to recovery.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bailey*

Praying for Bailey!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bailey*

Thinking of Bailey and you.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Hoping Bailey is ok and that you managed to catch up on some rest x


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Sorry about not posting a better update yesterday. I was exhausted! I slept a lot trying to catch up on sleep. By the time I felt reassured enough about Bailey to sleep a little, I had been 40 hours with no sleep. I'm too old for this, lol.

Bailey is much improved. She even brought me her ball and wanted to play and then pouted when I told her not yet more resting for her. She got to increase her food to 6 small meals yesterday and I was allowed to give her free access to her water. All her bodily functions are back to normal and she has not vomited since her first dose of cerenia at the ER vet. She remains on the famotadine and we reintroduced her antibiotic yesterday.

The vet still won't say for certain it was the Temaril p but says Bailey won't be taking it anymore. Bailey is now taking hydroxyzine for the allergies twice daily. Think we might have to bump that to three times a day as she is still pretty itchy.

I think the worst is over. Now it's just a matter of increasing the amount of food and decreasing frequency until she is back to her twice daily food schedule. Then we can start introducing her regular food in with the special vet food and slowly make the total change back.

I would like to thank everyone for being there for us and helping to keep me from losing my mind during the episode. Ya'll rock!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank God*



Allan's Girl said:


> Sorry about not posting a better update yesterday. I was exhausted! I slept a lot trying to catch up on sleep. By the time I felt reassured enough about Bailey to sleep a little, I had been 40 hours with no sleep. I'm too old for this, lol.
> 
> Bailey is much improved. She even brought me her ball and wanted to play and then pouted when I told her not yet more resting for her. She got to increase her food to 6 small meals yesterday and I was allowed to give her free access to her water. All her bodily functions are back to normal and she has not vomited since her first dose of cerenia at the ER vet. She remains on the famotadine and we reintroduced her antibiotic yesterday.
> 
> ...


I am so happy that Bailey is better!
Did they do any xrays of the stomach and the chest?


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Am so pleased to hear Bailey is feeling better!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Am so happy that Bailey is better. Duke has been on hydroxizine for well over a year (2xday). It works very well and at that dose I did not notice it affecting his energy level.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

So happy to hear Bailey has much improved and that you got your much needed
sleep. 
Stay well you 2 !!!!!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Sheldon's Mom said:


> So happy to hear Bailey has much improved and that you got your much needed
> sleep.
> Stay well you 2 !!!!!


Yeah what she wrote! We are so very happy for you both!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

eek sorry for the double post! no clue how I did that!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Lennap said:


> eek sorry for the double post! no clue how I did that!


Duplicate deleted. No worries... You can edit a post for up to 24 hours after you post.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bailey*

Praying for Bailey!


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Bailey is doing very well! No more tummy problems. She played ball yesterday and really enjoyed herself. She is laying on the couch next to me looking quite content, sleeping after breakfast.

I was just thinking back on the whole incident. She actually was only throwing up for a few hours before I took her to the vet and the vomiting was under control with the first dose of cerenia. The way I acted, you would have thought she was throwing up for days and on deaths doorstep. Guess I have a tendency to panic. I'm sorry for being such a freak, lol.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Really glad to hear Bailey is feeling better and she's back to her usual self. 

No need to apologize, I think it's always better to be safe than sorry. I think you did the right thing getting her seen by a Vet when you did. Really glad she's alright and it wasn't anything serious.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Allan's Girl said:


> I was just thinking back on the whole incident. She actually was only throwing up for a few hours before I took her to the vet and the vomiting was under control with the first dose of cerenia. The way I acted, you would have thought she was throwing up for days and on deaths doorstep. Guess I have a tendency to panic. I'm sorry for being such a freak, lol.


No need to apologize you reacted swiftly and strongly and may have avoided something far more serious. I am the same way. Last time Remy got pneumonia the signs that he didn't feel well were incredibly subtle, but I knew and ran him to the vet. Thankfully my vet knows to trust me, and we quickly had a diagnosis and treatment. Thankfully he only felt cruddy for a few days vs the few weeks it could have been!

You did absolutely the right thing!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Glad she is doing better and eating now. Hope it's all behind you.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you for updating us on sweet Bailey - I'm so glad she's feeling better


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so glad she is doing fine. It very well could have been a virus. My KayCe once thru a "fit" of throwing up. I had gone to the store and came home to find several puddles of foam/bile. Was not sure which of the 4 goldens had done it, til I saw her going again. Rushed her to vet and she threw up in waiting room, and in exam room. They kept her and gave her sub Q as she was pretty dehydrated. Also meds but after 11 years, I do not remember what. I brought her home at closing time with instructions much like yours. She was fine. HOWEVER, each of the other dogs had little bouts of throwing up, only once or twice each.

Also, an hour after KayCee got her 2ed set of annual vax we were rushing her back with fever almost 107, covered with huge hives, eyes swollen shut. She had never had a problem with her puppy vax nor her first set of annual vax. They can and sometimes do develop allergies after having been okay with certain vax or drugs for ages.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

My Vet always says "More than 4 (Vomits) out the door", esp with older dogs. That saying saved Erin's life. You did good !


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bailey*



Allan's Girl said:


> Bailey is doing very well! No more tummy problems. She played ball yesterday and really enjoyed herself. She is laying on the couch next to me looking quite content, sleeping after breakfast.
> 
> I was just thinking back on the whole incident. She actually was only throwing up for a few hours before I took her to the vet and the vomiting was under control with the first dose of cerenia. The way I acted, you would have thought she was throwing up for days and on deaths doorstep. Guess I have a tendency to panic. I'm sorry for being such a freak, lol.


I am SO HAPPY to hear that Bailey is doing well!! You did absolutely the right thing taking her to the vet!! I would rather be safe than sorry, anytime!


----------

